# s40 programming help



## GSquadron (Mar 17, 2012)

Hello all!
I was just curious how to program in s40 mobile phone of Nokia.
I don't know where to start and i have already downloaded the s60 sdk
Any help where to download the s40 sdk would be apprechiated (tutorials with video!)
Here is a photo where i am using s60 emulator for techpowerup


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 17, 2012)

http://www.developer.nokia.com/Develop/Series_40/Platform/

if i were you i'd throw away the phone, and get an android or ios device. much better programming for those


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 17, 2012)

Ok, if you send me 200$ for a stupid phone which i can emulate in the pc it is ok for me


----------



## xbonez (Mar 18, 2012)

@Alex: You don't need to have an Android device to program for Android. The Android SDK has a very powerful emulation tool that lets you emulate any android device running any version of the OS, including tablets.


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 18, 2012)

I know this is why i dont want to buy it


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 18, 2012)

Like others said, I wouldn't recommend programming for Symbian.  Nokia is no longer supporting it (switching to Windows 7 Phone).


----------



## Frick (Mar 18, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Like others said, I wouldn't recommend programming for Symbian.  Nokia is no longer supporting it (switching to Windows 7 Phone).



Well yes and no. WP7 have pretty steep requirements and Nokia sell most of their phones in the lower end line.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 18, 2012)

Did the Android emulator get any better? When I last used it on my dual core at work it was painfully slow when initially launching your app.


----------



## xbonez (Mar 19, 2012)

I use it on a 2 x quad-core Xeon PC and its still slow . But its manage-able and gets the job done.


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 19, 2012)

@kreij 
The emulator sucks


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 19, 2012)

xbonez said:


> I use it on a 2 x quad-core Xeon PC and its still slow . But its manage-able and gets the job done.



Higher clocked CPUs might serve emulation better, I honestly hate Objective-C. If you have a preference on language to write it in, I would stick with Android unless you have a fetish for a small-talk + c bastard hybrid language that Apple called Objective-C. However with that said, if you can get your app approved by the App Store, a lot of users use the iPhone. (Guilty as charged, but that is only because work pays for most of it. They wouldn't pay for an Android based phone.  )


----------

